# A sheep chick



## BrownSheep (Apr 18, 2015)

I recently released a hen and her single chick out to free range. Since we have a wide variety of things that think a chick dinner would be great our chicks stay inside for the first little while.

This chick is pretty much fully feathered and big enough our cats know it isn't a snack. So, out they went. Mom got a little drunk on freedom and roosters so she has officially renounced the chick. The poor baby hasn't quite figured that out. 

Momma pecks at it.
Roosters chase it.
The other hens peck it. 
The people are scary. 

So it has bonded with the only things that are halfway nice to it. It runs in and around feet and likes hanging out in the trough. 

Tonight,I was looking for it to put it in the coop for the night. I could hear it peep every once and a while. It sounded like it might still be moving around, but I couldn't find it. Before I left I was checking over the butcher wethers ( from last year) and who do I see. The little chick perched firmly on the back of one of the wethers. 

I've seen him hop on their backs during meal time but this just cracked me up.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 18, 2015)

Smart chick!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 19, 2015)

Wish you could have gotten a pic


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 20, 2015)

Aww! That's cute! Good sheep!!


----------



## BrownSheep (May 7, 2015)

Sheep chick is still at it. It has integrated with the main flock and spends all day with them. I managed to snap a photo tonight as they were headed out to bed. It was much darker than the picture makes it look.


----------

